# Full Dye Sublimation Shirt template?



## djmas1998 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hey guys, 

I was wondering for any of you who do full dye sublimation shirts cut and sew is there a template you use when creating the artwork in AI or Corel?

Anyone have any info on this? I would like to design a full dye sub for our softball team but am kind of stuck on how to setup the artwork..


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Are you able to obtain the vector patterns in the various sizes from your cut and sew manufacturer? Then you would simply open up the patters in AI or Corel and overlay your design for sizing.


----------



## djmas1998 (Apr 19, 2008)

I am trying to do that now, but I do not have a cut and sew manufacturer. I was hoping someone on here that does cut and sew could send me a template and I could design, send to them, and order.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Because you are looking for a specific item (I assume a baseball Jersey?) you'll want to find the jersey you want to duplicate and send it in to the cut & sew shop for reverse engineering.

How many pieces are you looking for, by the way? If this is just for 10 or 15 pieces, cut and sew will be a very expensive proposition.

Why does it have to be cut and sew? You can get all over sublimation on finished garments too.


----------



## djmas1998 (Apr 19, 2008)

With all over sublimation you will have voids in certain areas. This is fine, that is why I would like a template so I can design the artwork around these voids and make it look like part of the design.


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

You want to talk to Mark Roberts at on-linejerseys.com (Podium Paintball). He does contract cut, print & sew. He sent me a template to use to layout the art for the shirt. His operation is first-rate and first-class.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

We do cut and sew softball jerseys for some of the largest and most respected softball apparel companies in the country. Softball templates are a bit unique in their cut. Different companies use different templates thus you need to make sure you have a template from the company that will make the jersey for you.


----------



## djmas1998 (Apr 19, 2008)

On-line Jerseys said:


> We do cut and sew softball jerseys for some of the largest and most respected softball apparel companies in the country. Softball templates are a bit unique in their cut. Different companies use different templates thus you need to make sure you have a template from the company that will make the jersey for you.


 
can you send me that template so I can put something together and order from you?


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Please pm me and I will send you a template
We do this kind of work everyday


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

splathead said:


> Because you are looking for a specific item (I assume a baseball Jersey?) you'll want to find the jersey you want to duplicate and send it in to the cut & sew shop for reverse engineering.
> 
> How many pieces are you looking for, by the way? If this is just for 10 or 15 pieces, cut and sew will be a very expensive proposition.
> 
> Why does it have to be cut and sew? You can get all over sublimation on finished garments too.


 
Just to educate the market - it is not expensive to get a quality cut and sew shirt created in low quantities such as 10-15 pieces. In fact we create cut and sew shirts/jerseys for the same price Nodbod advertises for a full coverage pre-made shirt. The lack of quality on an all over sublimation jersey is typically not accepted in sports jerseys such as softball.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

On-line Jerseys said:


> Just to educate the market - it is not expensive to get a quality cut and sew shirt created in low quantities such as 10-15 pieces. In fact we create cut and sew shirts/jerseys for the same price Nodbod advertises for a full coverage pre-made shirt. The lack of quality on an all over sublimation jersey is typically not accepted in sports jerseys such as softball.


Thanks for the education. But when a typical softball tee can be purchased for $15-$20, paying $30-40 for a cut and sew is still considered expensive to me.


----------



## djmas1998 (Apr 19, 2008)

splathead said:


> Thanks for the education. But when a typical softball tee can be purchased for $15-$20, paying $30-40 for a cut and sew is still considered expensive to me.


$15 to $20 for a cotton shirt with a one color logo on the front and block letters on the back. 

These are uncomfortable, hot, numbers stick to you.

With dye sub you get unlimited colors, moisture wicking material that keeps you cool on them hot summer days out in the sun. Shirt will never peel or crack, colors that are nice and vibrant. Well worth the money.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

splathead said:


> Thanks for the education. But when a typical softball tee can be purchased for $15-$20, paying $30-40 for a cut and sew is still considered expensive to me.


I was simply replying to your comment on why would one get cut and sew when you can get all over sublimation on premade shirt for less money. If you have a source for full coverage printing on both sides for $15 please PM me the source - we may be able to use them. 

We also understand there are different markets for each sport including softball. For many people it is just for fun and a t-shirt with a logo slapped on it may be all they really want. The competitive teams prefer actual jerseys cut for the sport of softball with full graphics front and back. Two totally different things for two markets.


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

Joe, the $15 - $20 retail sublimated softball shirts your talking about are standard center chest and center back prints and the like. 

djmas1998, you can get premade poly wicking shirts from Vapor apparel and sublimate images (like mentioned above) on them for the $15 - $20 retail price range.


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

This is how I do mine: I just create a square. After pre-press the t-shirt, I measure the shirt from the out edges of the sleeves and from top and the bottom.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

djmas1998 said:


> $15 to $20 for a cotton shirt with a one color logo on the front and block letters on the back.
> 
> These are uncomfortable, hot, numbers stick to you.
> 
> With dye sub you get unlimited colors, moisture wicking material that keeps you cool on them hot summer days out in the sun. Shirt will never peel or crack, colors that are nice and vibrant. Well worth the money.


The $15-20 is what we charge for a dye sub poly tee with front logo and name/number on back. 

I agree cotton ones can be uncomfortable.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

On-line Jerseys said:


> I was simply replying to your comment on why would one get cut and sew when you can get all over sublimation on premade shirt for less money. .


Thanks Mark. I was speaking more on the cost difference between getting any kind of pre made team gear done vs. going the cut and sew route.


----------

